# كيف اقوم برفع الصور



## al safer_3 (23 مارس 2007)

لا اعرف كيف ارفع الصور 

جاء عضو مسلم يشكك في ان كتاب سنى انه شيعي واريد رفع صورة الكتاب من الجهاز الى المنتدى لانها تنفي كلامه 

ارجو النصيحة ماذا افعل للرفع من الجهاز على المنتدى


----------



## Fadie (23 مارس 2007)

سلام و نعمة يا سفير

بعد ما تعملها سكان و تدخلها على الجهاز ارفعها على الموقع دة

www.imageshack.us

و هعطيك الرابط للصورة

و بعدين فوق هنا فى المنتدى فى المكان اللى بتيجى تكتب الرد فيه هتلاقى زرار عبارة عن صورة صغيرة فيها هرم دوس عليه و حط اللينك اللى اعطاهولك الموقع هتلاقى الصورة ظهرت يا باشا


----------



## al safer_3 (23 مارس 2007)

*شكرا يا فادي*​


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2007)

*تماما كما قال فادى 

وللزيادة 

افضل برنامج على العالم لرفع الصور 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5801

افضل برنامج لالتقاط الصور ورفعها فى وقت واحد 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5997

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## al safer_3 (25 مارس 2007)

*فعلا نقدر نعتمد عليك شكرا يا رجاله*


----------



## مينا+لكم (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف اقوم برفع الصور*

جيد


----------



## may_abdo30 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اقوم برفع الصور*

مشكورجدا جدا


----------



## may_abdo30 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اقوم برفع الصور*

مشكورجدا

ج دا


----------



## taxi30 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اقوم برفع الصور*

يا جماعة من فضلكوا انا عايز اعرف ازاى اقدر اضيف صورة للايميل قبل ما ارسله يعنى لو مثلا عايز ابعت ايميل لأى جروب ازاى اقدر اضيف صورة وتبقى فى وسط الكلام عشان انا لما بعملها بطريقة attach file الصورة بتظهر تحت الكلام فى اخر الايميل مش فى وسط الكلام يا ريت حد يقدر يشرحلى اعمل ايه وربنا يعوضه ويبارك حياته بس ضرورى لو سمحتوا


----------



## Michael (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اقوم برفع الصور*



taxi30 قال:


> يا جماعة من فضلكوا انا عايز اعرف ازاى اقدر اضيف صورة للايميل قبل ما ارسله يعنى لو مثلا عايز ابعت ايميل لأى جروب ازاى اقدر اضيف صورة وتبقى فى وسط الكلام عشان انا لما بعملها بطريقة attach file الصورة بتظهر تحت الكلام فى اخر الايميل مش فى وسط الكلام يا ريت حد يقدر يشرحلى اعمل ايه وربنا يعوضه ويبارك حياته بس ضرورى لو سمحتوا


 
بعد ما تراجع الموضوع التالى

*افضل برنامج على العالم لرفع الصور 
**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5801*​ 
وترفع الصورة عن طريق البرنامج هتختار يمين الماوس السطر الى انا محددة ودة




 


سلام ونعمة


----------



## ipraheem makram (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اقوم برفع الصور*

شكرآ جدآ بس ان رابط بزبط هو مدين 4 روابط فوق الصورة و5 تحت الصورة
ياريت تقلى انا رابط  علشان انا استخدمتهم كلهم ومافيش ولواحد جابلى الصورة


----------



## taxi30 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اقوم برفع الصور*

معلش انا اسف بس انا عندى البرنامج ده اصلا وبرفع منه الصور واضيفها على اى منتدى او جروب بس انا بتكلم عن الايميل اللى انا ببعته من الياهو ومن الهوت هو ده اللى انا عايز اضيف ليه صورة تكون موجودة فى وسط الكلام معلش انا عايز توضيح اكتر انا عارف انى بتعبكوا وربنا يعوضكوا


----------



## Michael (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اقوم برفع الصور*

ممكن تحدد فى اى من الموضوعين تجد المشكلة باضافة صورة للمنتدى او للجروب؟؟


----------



## taxi30 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اقوم برفع الصور*

انا مشكلتى اصلا فى انى اضيف الصورة للايميل سواء هبعته لجروب او حتى لاى شخص اول ما اعمل طريقة attach file يتظهر الصورة تحت انا عايزها تظهر مع الكلام والموقع اللى حضرتك بعته برفع منه الصور لاى منتدى بس جيت اجرب نفس الطريقة على الايميل ما نفعتش معلش انا عارف انى بتعب حضرتك معايا وانى بتقل علي  حضرتك بطلباتى معلش استحملنى وربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتى يا ريت تقولى اعمل ايه


----------

